# corys for starter fish?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i want corys in my tank and i am cycling it right now (although i dont no how well) with 1 fish and i want to know if i could add 1 or 2 now or do i need to wait? is so what can i do to speed the cycling up


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Two things will make a cycled go faster- starting with seasoned material (bacteria on it) from an establisged tank, Bio_spira is also supposed to work- but I have never used it.

Corys are poor cycling fish- do not use them for this as they are likely to perish or be permanently injured from it.

You will need to add fish very slowly to avoid future cycling spikes. A good rule of thumb is never to add new fish that increase the bio-load by more than 20%.


----------

